# Golden Retrievers First Year



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

That was super cute!!! She seems like a very sweet girl!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, what a beautiful girl Letti is. 
Fun watching her grow and her adventures. 
She sure likes sticks.....

Happy Birthday to your girl!


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

So cute!! Beautiful girl


----------



## balijade (May 26, 2016)

That was a great video. Happy 1st birthday.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loved the video, what a beautiful girl. Happy 1st Birthday!.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome video....thanks for sharing Letti....


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

Great video. Letti is just beautiful!!


----------

